# slow/stuck installation



## Poincare (Sep 19, 2009)

I have been using freebsd since the past three months now. I have installed and reinstalled 5 times. But, this time, I put in the bootonly CD and it took about 15-20  mins to get to the Welcome to Freebsd screen (the screen with the Freebsd logo). Now, it says:


```
/boot/kernel/acpi.ko text=0x52730 data=0x2400+0x186c syms=[0x4+0x8660+0x4+0xb187]
/
```

And it hasn't moved at all since the last 10 minutes. I have tried this twice. What should I do?


----------



## Poincare (Sep 19, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks like the CD you are using isn't good. If you burnt it from an iso go back and check the iso against its hashes and then if it's ok try burning another one, otherwise download a new copy.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 20, 2009)

I know this sounds stupid, but is the CD surface clean, i.e. with no dirt or ANY scratch?

You may also have to clean the CD drive lens. Get one of those cleaning CDs and run it at least twice.


----------

